# Grand Californian



## thebreards (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if the timeframe for deposits at The Villlas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel  is the same as Disney World resorts?  I would really like to take my son to see the new Cars Section there and I am going to set up an ongoing search to see if I can catch something.  I just wasn't sure what date range I need to put in.  Good thing is that it will only be 4 of us.....so much easier than trying to deal with 8 or 9 people!


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 10, 2012)

I just snagged one for the end of January and the most recent ones in the last week or so have been for the very first of February...if that helps.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats.  I think you will really like the Grand Californian.  It's my favorite DVC resort.

Did you get this in weeks with an ongoing search or in points?  Lots of talk here on TUG that DVC GCV is no longer being deposited into RCI weeks.  Thanks.

-Jim



bshmerlie said:


> I just snagged one for the end of January and the most recent ones in the last week or so have been for the very first of February...if that helps.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 10, 2012)

> Lots of talk here on TUG that DVC GCV is no longer being deposited into RCI weeks.


I suspect it is, but it is such a small resort, and such a popular destination, that I'm willing to wager that they just all go to ongoing searches---and while TUGgers probably get more than their fair share of those, we are still a pretty small slice of the timeshare pie.  In contrast, because Points doesn't have ongoing search capability, it is easier to spot there when searching by hand.

I'm pretty sure I've personally seen one or two in Weeks, but not in the last several months.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I got it via RCI points. I'm not sure how often they show up on the weeks side.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 10, 2012)

VGC is VERY hard to get (but so nice!!!).  If you really want to go, some of the other nearby timeshares are much easier to find.


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 12, 2012)

My ongoing search has pulled 2 two bedroom units at the end of Jan and beginning of Feb (just last week) 2013.  It was 39 TPUs for that timeframe.  

There could still be last minute deposits, so cast a WIDE net and you never know what you'll get.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 12, 2012)

For those who have received 2BR exchanges into VGC through an ongoing search, how long have your searches been going?  (I have some that have been searching since 10/2010 that I suspect aren't working.)


----------



## thebreards (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!  My kids are young enough that I can still be a little flexible so I am going to put my ongoing search in for a 1 bedroom with a two year timeframe.  We are in no rush, but if we catch one we will definately go.  But we are on the weeks side so who knows.  I'll let you guys know if it comes though!


----------



## toontoy (Aug 15, 2012)

With Hilton I just got a trade in a one bedroom for the first week of march today.  I put the request in about a year ago and was searching for all of next year.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this trade.  If I read your post right you said you put in a trade request for a one bedroom over a year ago looking for any time in 2012 or 2013?  Congrats on the trade.  I think you will love the resort.  



toontoy said:


> With Hilton I just got a trade in a one bedroom for the first week of march today  I put the request in about a year ago though and aas searching for all or next year


----------



## toontoy (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry I was on my phone and the auto correct changed some things. 

I put in a search last year for the fall of this year to all of next year for a 1 Bedroom and the call came through for the first week of March. I am interested in seeing if the resort fits our needs as it would be nice to own DVC and I think that resort would be the best since we can drive to it where Florida is flight only.


----------

